# Help me name the Schwinn head badge book I'm writing!



## barneyguey (Jul 19, 2017)

Howdy! I need help with a cool name for the book I'm writing about the History of Schwinn badge names and the Companies that sold them.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 19, 2017)

Badge of Quality: a comprehensive view of schwinn badges and the companies that sold them.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 19, 2017)

The Soul of Schwinn
Schwinn, Front and Center 
Schwinn...a Custom Classic
The Brands that Defined a Bicycle Generation
The California Cartel

Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jul 19, 2017)

The Many Faces of Schwinn Quality Built Bicycles.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 19, 2017)

Great name! Wonder what other cool names people will come up with! I'm going to have to make up a list with them all on it and then pick one or maybe have you guys vote  on  it?

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jul 19, 2017)

Schwinn Head badge History. The Manufacturer, Jobber, Private Builder, and Catalog logos.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 19, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Schwinn Head badge History. The Manufacturer, Jobber, Private Builder, and Catalog logos.



I started a list!  This is going to be interesting! Thanks for the input!

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 19, 2017)

Since you're writing a book . I can't find any info or other examples of this badge on my 1936 Cycleplane. It's a completely original bike. Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 19, 2017)

I have heard of them but have had a hard time finding much on them. I have photos of a bike, it might be your bike. If it is your bike, can i use it in my research.

Wright & Wilhelmy Company Inc.   Est. 1902
8930 J St, Omaha, NE

wholesale distribution company in business


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 19, 2017)

I carry a head badge.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 19, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> I have heard of them but have had a hard time finding much on them. I have photos of a bike, it might be your bike. If it is your bike, can i use it in my research.



Yes, it's my bike. Please use it in your research to suit your needs. I think this book idea is amazing and much needed!

-Jake


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 19, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> I carry a head badge.



Which badge do you carry?

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Jul 19, 2017)

Schwinn headbadges and their stories behind them, schwinns and the badge, Whats behind the badge. Let me know the book is out i would like to buy a copy cool idea


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 19, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Yes, it's my bike. Please use it in your research to suit your needs. I think this book idea is amazing and much needed!
> 
> -Jake



Thank you very much Jake! I've been working on the book for five years and started collecting the badges in the last couple years to go along with the research.  Barry


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 19, 2017)

*. 'Schwinn Brand Bicycle Badges'*
_The history of: Your ultimate Schwinn label photo book,_ _and 
the various  Badge/Labels applied, Schwinn sold their products too._

Including: 100 kazillion, trillion, billion, million, hundred thousand and 2, different badges, :eek: identified, phographed and dated. .


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 19, 2017)

Good of you to sort, document, and collect info on the many badges that adorned Schwinns. Best of luck! Joe
"The Many Faces of Schwinn"  Badges worn by Chicago's bicycle manufacturer.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks Joe! It's been challenging! Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 19, 2017)

Here are a few for ya Barry:

*Badge of Honor; Schwinn bicycle badges 1895 - 1992*

*A badge by any other name; a retrospective of Schwinn bicycle badges

From back braces to Badges, the story of Barry who battled back from back trauma by discovering Schwinn badges

We don't need no stinking badges! The story of one collector's odyssey to find every Schwinn badge ever made.
*
None of those are very good... but gave me something to do while the drugs kick in for my back pain. I'm on day 3 not able to get out of bed... ;o( I know you feel my pain.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 19, 2017)

What's in a name? The quality behind the badge.Schwinn and their retailers.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 20, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Which badge do you carry?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk




I used to...was at a friend's all-night skate party when I was like 7 and I made the mistake of grabbing the rack of candy vending machines *like gumballs and peanuts and it fell on top of me. Put a knot on my noggin good.

I also didn't get the brakes figured out the first time I rode a bike and ran into a barbed wire fence.

So maybe playground safety tester.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2017)

Lol l've rang my bell a few times.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 20, 2017)

"Badges! We don't need no stinkin' badges" but Schwinn is leading the way with them.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 20, 2017)

The Who's Who of those Selling Schwinn's.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 20, 2017)

The Schwinn's Badge, the culmination of a Dynasty.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 20, 2017)

The Name Game. Schwinn's Heritage up front and personalized.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 20, 2017)

Curious,  how many different badges have you been able to identify so far?
  I've read there were nearly 500 different badges used by Schwinn.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 21, 2017)

You could buy a Schwinn through 15,000 different outlets before WWII.
I've found over 200 so far.
I'd bet that a lot more than 500 are out there.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 22, 2017)

It's What's Up Front That Counts!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 23, 2017)

But the pedals are in the middle...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Schwinn Head Badges


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Schwinn Head Badges



lol


----------



## REC (Jul 23, 2017)

Badged Obsession - A Look Into Schwinn's History

REC


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 10, 2017)

Heres another one for your book! I cant find much info on this one. I did find out that Oscar C. Lenz was a Harley dealer in Lansing, MI. in the 30s!  Anyone have pics of the painted version? Im restoring the 1941 Schwinn it came on. It appears to have been black with red or orange lettering? Thx, Gary.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 12, 2017)

PlasticNerd said:


> Heres another one for your book! I cant find much info on this one. I did find out that Oscar C. Lenz was a Harley dealer in Lansing, MI. in the 30s!  Anyone have pics of the painted version? Im restoring the 1941 Schwinn it came on. It appears to have been black with red or orange lettering? Thx, Gary.View attachment 658459



Thank you! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 12, 2017)

Lots of great names you fellow bicycle freaks!

Freaks of Feather Flock Together! 

Thanks for all the names!    Barry


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 12, 2017)

*Badge of Honor; Schwinn bicycle badges 1895 - 1992

(best one so far)*


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 13, 2017)

(solved)* 'Schwinn head badge book I wrote'

*


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 17, 2017)

Schwinn Bicycles - Commercial Names History Compilation.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion! Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Aug 18, 2017)

A few non-serious titles 

2 Screws to Remove–A Compendium of Pillaged Plates
Badge-it Crazy!
The Emperor's New Badge—How Schwinn Sold the Same Bicycle Millions of Times Over


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2017)

Searching for the Soul, Behind the Badge.
Arnold Schwinn & Company 1895-1995


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 23, 2017)

Great name, I love it! Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2017)

So when can we expect the book? V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 23, 2017)

I had to take time out for firewood cutting, but was up to 252 pages and started doing the editing before that.
September 13th is my thumb fusing operation and then I will get back to the book.
Then I need to figure out how to have it published etc. Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## morton (Aug 24, 2017)

The Badge of Authority.    A history of Schwinn.


----------



## 100bikes (Aug 24, 2017)

Interchangable - a history of the iconic Schwinn brand told through its many head badges.

Head's Up to Schwinn

Up Front - the story of the iconic Schwinn headbadge


----------



## 100bikes (Aug 24, 2017)

A Schwinn by any name - the story told through head badges.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 24, 2017)

100bikes said:


> A Schwinn by any name - the story told through head badges.



Thanks! Barry


----------



## kreika (Aug 24, 2017)

A badged review of the rise and fall of the ma and pa store.

You can ride behind the badge but you can't hide behind the badge.

The complete badge history of A.S Schwinn by world famous badge collector Barry.

The badge of American strength. Our global production domination pre ww2.


Your father's badge. This is the badge of American greatness. Not as clumsy or random as a piece of Chinese junk. An elegant badge....for a more civilized age. 

-Obi wan Schwinobi


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 24, 2017)

Great names! I wish I had that imagination. Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2017)

"Identity Crisis, Namely, Schwinn's
A Pictorial Global Badge Compilation"

     "An Identity Crisis;   Schwinn
A Pictorial Global Badge Compilation"


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 24, 2017)

What ever you do, don't just make it a picture book of Barry's badge collection.
Try to research and discuss each and every badge and the symbolism of the imagery and the retailers that they were specially made for.
You've got your work cut out for you, so don't get all cheesy and try to rush this project.
Talk to the people that know this "@&" and make it outstanding, or don't do it at all.
A half ass headbadge book will end up just being that.
I wish you all the best in your efforts, and am looking forward to seeing what you come up with, no matter what you call it.
Good luck on your endeavor.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> What ever you do, don't just make it a picture book of Barry's badge collection.
> Try to research and discuss each and every badge and the symbolism of the imagery and the retailers that they were specially made for.
> You've got your work cut out for you, so don't get all cheesy and try to rush this project.
> Talk to the people that know this "@&" and make it outstanding, or don't do it at all.
> ...



x 2! I still believe you are over-thinking the name thing. As I originally suggested 'Schwinn Head Badges' pretty much says it all. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 25, 2017)

Schwinn, an American Icon
"under various names"


----------



## vincev (Aug 25, 2017)

The empire,,one badge at a time.


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 30, 2017)

Put all these ideas in a special section for the forward.   Ray


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 13, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> I had to take time out for firewood cutting, but was up to 252 pages and started doing the editing before that.
> September 13th is my thumb fusing operation and then I will get back to the book.
> Then I need to figure out how to have it published etc. Barry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk




I published a book in Amazon once, it's an e-book and pretty much you publish it yourself. It's easy and fast, and you can earn some royalties too.
They will also allow you to publish it on paper, but I don't know that process. You might want to check their website for more info, Here's the Link.
https://kdp.amazon.com/en_US/


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 14, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> What ever you do, don't just make it a picture book of Barry's badge collection.
> Try to research and discuss each and every badge and the symbolism of the imagery and the retailers that they were specially made for.
> You've got your work cut out for you, so don't get all cheesy and try to rush this project.
> Talk to the people that know this "@&" and make it outstanding, or don't do it at all.
> ...



Thanks! I've spent several years trying to find as much about each badge and the Company that sold the bikes. I think everyone will like what I've come up with. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 14, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> x 2! I still believe you are over-thinking the name thing. As I originally suggested 'Schwinn Head Badges' pretty much says it all. V/r Shawn[/QU
> I picked one of the names so any other names are for fun.


----------



## sarmis (Sep 14, 2017)

I wish you best of luck in your research. 

I found the history of badge brands and names to be quite limited.  

Pat Cafaro seems to have documented 
some cycling companies' histories and their badges !

I think many of the badge names will run into a dead end with zero history and only a location of the hardware store or company will suffice.  

My recommendation to learn more of each cycling company's own history then hopefully more on each badge.  

Also the history and research on the motorcycle and bicycle trade shows of the 30-40's may unearth more nuggets of information ?

Good luck !

sarmis luters
redondo beach, ca


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 15, 2017)

sarmis said:


> I wish you best of luck in your research.
> 
> I found the history of badge brands and names to be quite limited.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Have a great day! Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 12, 2017)

Badgering for Badges!


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 14, 2017)

Place all the suggestions inside the cover.   Whizzer Ray


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 14, 2017)

Place all the suggestions inside the cover of the book.   Whizzer Ray


----------

